
Ask HN: What is your server-side/back-end monitoring checklist? - sirkarthik
Sample Monitoring Checklist:<p>* Load Balancer [How do you check for its health status?]<p>* Web-Server<p>* App-Server [CPU utilization, Memory utilization, Disk Utilization, App Status to take requests]<p>* DB-Server [CPU utilization, Memory utilization, Disk Utilization, App Status to take requests]<p>Note: Possibly share at what level you check for these, at what frequency and what tools you use.
======
mjulian
Bit of shameless self-promotion here, but I'm the author of Practical
Monitoring. Among other things, I set out to answer exactly this question.
Check out Part 2 (Chapters 7, 8, and 9 answer your question specifically).
[https://www.practicalmonitoring.com/](https://www.practicalmonitoring.com/)

